# Seiko 5.



## dan18

until i joined this forum i had never considered seiko, as i always look to automatic (european) watches if possible. imagine my surprise when i discovered the seiko 5 range, and the price.

needless to say i am seriously considering a military one with 21 jewels.

what does anyone think?


----------



## pg tips

I wore this for about a year as a beater, never missed a beat and ran within a few seconds a day, highly recommended as a cheap reliable auto (mine cost less than Â£30 off ebay).


----------



## Steve264

I picked this up for less than 30 quid too. I love it, wear it a lot at the weekend.


----------



## dan18

well, i ordered the seiko 5 military in black and hope to have it today.

i will let you know what i think.

i still cant get over the price for an automatic watch.


----------



## foztex

Steve264 said:


> I picked this up for less than 30 quid too. I love it, wear it a lot at the weekend.


Got mine from a fellow forummer, love it. outrageous value for money.










Andy


----------



## PhilM

They do look really nice and are defiantly value for money, hope to see some pics soon


----------



## dan18

received my seiko 5 military yesterday, it has exceeded my expectations.

the glass back is great, and feel is solid. i still can't believe they are being sold so cheaply.

i was so pleased i bought my wife one today for her birthday.

would i buy another, you bet.


----------



## Running_man

dan18 said:


> well, i ordered the seiko 5 military in black and hope to have it today.
> 
> i will let you know what i think.
> 
> i still cant get over the price for an automatic watch.


I know the one you mean Dan, I was ogling one for a few weeks a couple of years ago but bought a Seiko 5 diver style instead. I've since got rid of the diver but I wish I'd have got the military instead. It would definitely have been a keeper.

Andrew.


----------



## garrett

hi, I have just recently purchased a Seiko SNK809K2 watch and I have been thinking of wearing while swimming, though the manual states it can only withstand accidental splashes and not for swimming. (3 Bar water resist)

Does any of you have the experience of wearing it for swimming? Does water enter the watch?

Please let me know..

thanks!!


----------



## bry1975

Hi Garrett,

I have know idea you could have watch pressure tested, by a watch repairman.

The UK mains water pressure can be 50 or so psi, just over 3bars, so be careful.

Regs

Bry



garrett said:


> hi, I have just recently purchased a Seiko SNK809K2 watch and I have been thinking of wearing while swimming, though the manual states it can only withstand accidental splashes and not for swimming. (3 Bar water resist)
> 
> Does any of you have the experience of wearing it for swimming? Does water enter the watch?
> 
> Please let me know..
> 
> thanks!!


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to the forum Garrett









Trust the manual mate 

If you want to have a watch for swimming, get one with the appropriate rating


----------



## K.I.T.T.

jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum Garrett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust the manual mate
> 
> If you want to have a watch for swimming, get one with the appropriate rating


True!!! Look to get one with a minimum of a 100m [10bar] rating... Hell get a real 200m Diver rating they aren't that expensive if you monitor the sales forum they can be picked up relatively cheaply!!!!

If you get a 30m 'splash-proof' watch really wet it'll cost more than the price of a real 200m Diver rated watch to fix it!!! Note the 'Diver' bit with a Seiko it has to have that on the dial!

Mike


----------



## jasonm

bry1975 said:


> Hi Garrett,
> 
> I have know idea you could have watch pressure tested, by a watch repairman.
> 
> The UK mains water pressure can be 50 or so psi, just over 3bars, so be careful.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry
> 
> 
> 
> garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, I have just recently purchased a Seiko SNK809K2 watch and I have been thinking of wearing while swimming, though the manual states it can only withstand accidental splashes and not for swimming. (3 Bar water resist)
> 
> Does any of you have the experience of wearing it for swimming? Does water enter the watch?
> 
> Please let me know..
> 
> thanks!!
Click to expand...

Bry, This would be relavent if he wanted to swim up the running tap and into the pipes I think....


----------



## garrett

hi everybody,

thanks for the great advice!!

guess I wouldn't be wearing that watch for swimming then...









can't bear to damage this watch as it is one of my favourite seikos...


----------



## normdiaz

Welcome to the forum.

From my experience, I have found the Citizen cal. 8200 automatics to be more accurate, unregulated, and have a 100M WR manufacturer's rating. Price range is competitive with the Seiko 5's. Mine are in the forms of models NH7350 and NH6990. My prior Seiko 5 was a model SKZ(?)447K1 which tended to be a gainer and was sold off to accomodate one of the Citizens.


----------



## marius

jasonm said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Garrett,
> 
> I have know idea you could have watch pressure tested, by a watch repairman.
> 
> The UK mains water pressure can be 50 or so psi, just over 3bars, so be careful.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry
> 
> 
> 
> garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, I have just recently purchased a Seiko SNK809K2 watch and I have been thinking of wearing while swimming, though the manual states it can only withstand accidental splashes and not for swimming. (3 Bar water resist)
> 
> Does any of you have the experience of wearing it for swimming? Does water enter the watch?
> 
> Please let me know..
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bry, This would be relavent if he wanted to swim up the running tap and into the pipes I think....
Click to expand...

Jason, are you looking for trouble again?









After the last great water resitance debate, I did a little test with a cheapie. I bought it for $8. Pink. With a plastic strap and a spare canvas type strap. Said water resistant to 5 atm on the dial. So, about 50 meters. Neglecting the fact that we are 5000 ft above sea level, I strapped it to a mixer impeller which runs normally around 120 rpm. Impeller is 8" diameter, watch was strapped about 2" from the center. Meter shaft is just on 1 meter long. Vortex forms during mixing, so actual depth under water was only 1/2 meter. Some low pressure domains are formed during the mixing, so the watch was strapped to the upstream side of the impeller. After 15 minutes, nothing happened. No water got into it, it did not care at all. It kept going and is still going same as when it was in the box in Walmart.

Conclusion:

So, assuming that the watchmakers do not underrate their watches, this one should drown at 50 meters. It means that spinning on an impeller at 120 rpm does not add the pressure equivalent of 49,5 meters!

Question; how fast must you swim to get the same effect that you would on a 120 rpm impeller?










Now, when diving into a pool, the moment the watch hits the water, the actual pressure depth is zero. So, does the sudden impact...bla..bla..bla..bla.


----------



## jasonm

Tell you guys what, I will happily recieve all watches as nessasary for a real world diving test









On my next holiday I will take any watch and dive to at least 30m and record results, Ill even take photographic evidence









Anyone game?


----------



## marius

jasonm said:


> Tell you guys what, I will happily recieve all watches as nessasary for a real world diving test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my next holiday I will take any watch and dive to at least 30m and record results, Ill even take photographic evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone game?


I am just giving you a hard time, stirring a bit. If I regularly spent any time at 30m, I agree with you, I would certainly be doing it with a watch that was rated for at least twice that. Maybe I will make you a deal;

You buy a "Water resistant" Seiko 5, take it to 30m, treat it normal, and if it drowns I will send you the money you paid for it. (Please buy an inexpensive one..)


----------



## Chromejob

I have a Seiko 5 that I bought prior to 1981 (1979? 1980?), and it's still doing fine. Plastic crystal's beat up, and I'm having band troubles (lost the extra links to the original, bought a replacement, and that loses clasp pins so it's on sabbatical), but otherwise keeps good time. And sounds lovely (I once nearly induced a toddler to sleep with it).

I just bought a 7S26 dive watch, automatic, and love it. I have 3 Seikos in all, 2 more than 20 years old. The only other thing I have in almost daily use as old is my 19 yo Jeep.


----------

